# Alvarez vs Lara RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

They are showing the undercard, which I didn't know. I just saw Tomoki Kemeda knock some guy out with a great bodysht KO, and all I can say it: TOMOKI KAMEDA!!!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

when does the undercard start? 6?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> They are showing the undercard, which I didn't know. I just saw Tomoki Kemeda knock some guy out with a great bodysht KO, and all I can say it: TOMOKI KAMEDA!!!


Have they shown the Quigley fight??


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is so hard for me because Lara is everything I like in a fighter (Cuban defensive stylist with a strong amateur background), yet I'm supporting Canelo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Have they shown the Quigley fight??


I don't know. I just woke up and saw that Kameda knocked this dude down in the 7th. That might have been the last fight of the undercard, as they are show a replay of the JuanMa-Deleon fight now.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

phew, just made it in from work

forgot it was saturday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Haven't seen the other brothers in awhile (never thought Daiki was that good and last time I checked Koki was on a horrible run of questionable decisions that would make John Ruiz blush), but I'd take it that it's pretty much unanimous that Tomoki is the best Kameda brother?.

Great KO. Hopefully a fight with Yamanaka's down the line.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoah! Canelo is actually learning English. He can speak a few words now and understands now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Haven't seen the other brothers in awhile (never thought Daiki was that good and last time I checked Koki was on a horrible run of questionable decisions that would make John Ruiz blush), but I'd take it that it's pretty much unanimous that Tomoki is the best Kameda brother?.
> 
> Great KO. Hopefully a fight with Yamanaka's down the line.


He's very impressive. Very quick, and he's got good power. Loved the way he had the Mexican rithing on the ground in pain.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo should change trainers to someone like Ronnie shields


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is so hard for me because Lara is everything I like in a fighter (Cuban defensive stylist with a strong amateur background), yet I'm supporting Canelo.


Same, I feel this way because I want to see Cotto-Canelo, although even if Canelo losses he still may fight cotto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I personally feel that Canelo has more dimensions than lara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's very impressive. Very quick, and he's got good power. Loved the way he had the *Mexican* rithing on the ground in pain.


You mean Thai :yep

But yeah, definitely impressive. It's good to see a Japanese fighter on American TV not getting his brains beaten out for a change.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank god they put Herrera as the first bout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll get it out of the way now










Lara is winning tonight. I wasn't very sure when the fight was announced, but I've grown more and more confident in Lara as the fight approaches. Canelo still has problems throwing punches at guys not standing in front of him. Plus he doesn't have the gas tank to pressure Lara like he needs to and cut off the ring.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll get it out of the way now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, still a good match, it would be better for boxing if Alvarez wins since he is more famous etc. but I think Lara is gonna school him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> True, still a good match, it would be better for boxing if Alvarez wins since he is more famous etc. but I think Lara is gonna school him


yeah it's a really good matchup. I hope Canelo gives a good account for himself. Oscar said he'd like to see Canelo fight Kirkland next.
Lord knows, we'd all love Canelo vs Kirkland or Canelo vs Cotto in December


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm calling a Lara SD (its a GBP card one judge has his card already filled out for Canelo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's a really good matchup. I hope Canelo gives a good account for himself. Oscar said he'd like to see Canelo fight Kirkland next.
> Lord knows, we'd all love Canelo vs Kirkland or Canelo vs Cotto in December


Who do you think would actually win btw?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's a really good matchup. I hope Canelo gives a good account for himself. Oscar said he'd like to see Canelo fight Kirkland next.
> Lord knows, we'd all love Canelo vs Kirkland or Canelo vs Cotto in December


rather versus cotto then kirkland, kirkland is exciting but inactive sadly, not the biggest GGG fan but he deserves the shot against cotto tbh


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Perez put on 19 lbs...whoa!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Who do you think would actually win btw?


Canelo beats Cotto and he probably stops Kirkland unless Kirkland's chin holds up. Canelo laying on the ropes vs Kirkland would be awful


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope this fight doesn't suck. I'm going for Herrera.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> rather versus cotto then kirkland, kirkland is exciting but inactive sadly, not the biggest GGG fan but he deserves the shot against cotto tbh


as long as Cotto doesn't fight Bradley :yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Trowbridge, DeLuca and Lisa Giampa

Prepare for some casino judging in this one. 3 absolutely horrific judges, although who is the house fighter in this?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Herrera is pale as hell. He needs some sun.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny Garcia should be ashamed, Herrera is fighting a far tougher fighter in Johan Perez than that Salka can.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Herrera. Perez looks a bit out of sync.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Missed the first 2, will watch the rest & score.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Herrera.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

ひだり　フック　ボディーブロー　KO! Left hook to the body knockout by Kameda Tomoki かめだ　ともき


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Saul says he's 170 right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry that was late but goddamn what a liver shot


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Saul says he's 170 right now.


Looking to punch right through Lara with that weight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is featured on the front page of ESPN


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Herrera being aggressive, did pretty good this round


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

This Perez guy thinks very highly of himself, his chest tattoo says "I am Legend" and he calls himself el terrible...


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This Perez guy thinks very highly of himself, his chest tattoo says "I am Legend" and he calls himself el terrible...


I saw that too. LAME SOY LEGENDO lol


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez seems to be outworking him.. but Herrera is landing nice clean shots every now and then. This would be a hard fight to score I imagine.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone feel like punching Lara's fat manager in the face? Dudes face is so punchable...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

One of herreras better fights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hard to score man...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Herrera looking shopworn out there. He's tricky, but Perez is giving him a lot of trouble.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez seems to be just outworking him man. Herrera will land the better QUALITY, it's a very back and forth match. Herrera is content landing his harder punches, but Perez is landing the higher amount of punches. You could score this for either guy IMO, but it's lovely to watch.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo beats Cotto and he probably stops Kirkland unless Kirkland's chin holds up. Canelo laying on the ropes vs Kirkland would be awful


Sorry I meant Canelo-Lara. Don't know anything about Kirkland to make a judgement, Canelo for sure beats Cotto.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

this is a damned good fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Herrera looking shopworn out there. He's tricky, but Perez is giving him a lot of trouble.


may just be that Perez is better than most people thought. Certain styles look better against Herrera than others. If nothing else this proves that styles make fights and that Danny Garcia is very vulnerable as a champion.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Trowbridge, DeLuca and Lisa Giampa
> 
> Prepare for some casino judging in this one. 3 absolutely horrific judges, although who is the house fighter in this?


Wow. That's the trifecta of corruption right there.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> One of herreras better fights
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, he's had his share of good fights........ and his share of absolute stinkers tbf.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Al Bernstein said that Perez doesn't have that much power, but you can see that Perez is getting a lot of power into his shots. Herrera just has a granite chin.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammmnnn what a round!!!!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great round for Herrera. He was really pounding on Perez, funnily enough HERRERA OUTWORKED Perez that round. You don't see too much of that, knowing Herrera's power. Herrera really showed his class there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Al Bernstein said that Perez doesn't have that much power, but you can see that Perez is getting a lot of power into his shots. Herrera just has a granite chin.


double edge sword though, because you really don't know if he has no punch power and herrera's chin is tht good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Sorry I meant Canelo-Lara. Don't know anything about Kirkland to make a judgement, Canelo for sure beats Cotto.


I posted it earlier in the thread 


bballchump11 said:


> I'll get it out of the way now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

These dudes chins are steel.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, my initial post is false. I can't score this fiht from the 2nd, because my insane girfriend went off on me about the fact I woke her up to ask where the Mustard was (I'm making home made high protein hamburgers), but using the recipe for amazing macro Big Mac sauce on them. Woke her up because the mustard went missing.

That bitch moved them, so I woke her up & she acted like fucking full scale Carry crazy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the subleties of Herrera. You just don't see notice the little things he does.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fair judgement @bballchump11 , I think right now I'm slightly favouring Lara. I wish I sat down to think about the fight because I'm genuinely interested in it now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I love the subleties of Herrera. You just don't see notice the little things he does.


:deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Mauricio wins, but I want to see Perez in against another top fighter. He has a great work rate, and seems pretty good.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn that hot ass chick sitting by Angulo! :blurp


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I posted it earlier in the thread


Good prediction :deal :good I agree with you. I think Lara's movement, coupled with his overall skillset and Canelo's stamina issues, will make this a very tough fight for the Mexican. You've said things I've been saying all along. Canelo only lets those combos go when he has a still target, like Angulo or Lopez. I don't think eh can do it against Lara, he didn't really do it against Trout and he didn't do anything to Floyd when Floyd was moving. Whether Lara gets the win officially - is another story. I'm kind of nervous for Lara though TBH

Herrera really knows how to fight off the ropes, huh. Great skillset.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did everyone who bought a ticket get wrong directions from the airport? There's like 100 people in there


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

These rounds are way too close man, Perez controlled the majority of the 11th but Herrera landed the best shots at the end of the round. Fuck.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mauricio better get this round. I think he's winning, but a lot of judges don't score fights for guys like him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If ever there was a legit case for a draw .....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Herrera got this, but Perez edged some of those rounds. Tough fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Good prediction :deal :good I agree with you. I think Lara's movement, coupled with his overall skillset and Canelo's stamina issues, will make this a very tough fight for the Mexican. You've said things I've been saying all along. Canelo only lets those combos go when he has a still target, like Angulo or Lopez. I don't think eh can do it against Lara, he didn't really do it against Trout and he didn't do anything to Floyd when Floyd was moving. Whether Lara gets the win officially - is another story. I'm kind of nervous for Lara though TBH
> 
> Herrera really knows how to fight off the ropes, huh. Great skillset.


Thanks :good, I just sat down and envisioned the fight in my head and I can see a 10-2 type of win for Lara, but I can't see one for Canelo. And Canelo can drop Lara I'm sure, but I doubt he'd be able to finish him. It's a really good fight, but I can just see one of those situations where Lara schools him and afterwards we're all sitting there thinking "Why didn't I see this coming?"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Herrera puts on a good fight, even if he has no power.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Herrera won this surely...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be scoring this tomorrow, felt this was a very close fight... Herrera may or may not have won, I don't know


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
116-112 Herrera 
116-112 Herrera 

MD for Mauricio Herrera


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to see Herrera didn't get robbed again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's about time he got a good fight. Perez has nothing to be ashamed of. This was a tough fight, but Perez made a good account of himself.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol yeah I could not imagine a 10-2 decision by Canelo


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, two solid guys who will be back again in bigger fights.

Are the next two undercard fights expected to go the distance? How long to Canelo-Lara.....:verysad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez did more damage to Herrera than Garcia did. #StylesMakeFights


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really not interested in the Juanma fight. I wonder when it's the Mares fight. I'm guessing the Canelo fight is like, at 5am UK time aka 2 hours time :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Charlos even have the same damn watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This was a great fight to start the card. I don't know why the next fight is not ready to go yet.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vargas is going to destroy Juanma here.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Perez did more damage to Herrera than Garcia did. #StylesMakeFights


Perez looks like he would cause a lot of guys problems. He throws hard shot from the start to the end of the fight. Herrera had to dig deep to win it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Great fight, two solid guys who will be back again in bigger fights.
> 
> Are the next two undercard fights expected to go the distance? How long to Canelo-Lara.....:verysad


Imo, neither fight goes the distance... they probably won't be early blowouts either.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is gonna be fun while it lasts.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Judge Tim Cheat'em."

- cracks me up every time I here him announced!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like Vargas.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Is one of the judges actually named Tim Cheat'em? Fucking hope this won't go to the cards!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Is one of the judges actually named Tim Cheat'em? Fucking hope this won't go to the cards!


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

At this point for Lopez its KO or be KO'd. Can't say I care much about this one tho like @The Undefeated Gaul said. I guess it'll still be entertaining.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Bandito by KO


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Perez and Herrera have very good stamina too.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> At this point for Lopez its KO or be KO'd. Can't say I care much about this one tho like @The Undefeated Gaul said. I guess it'll still be entertaining.


Yeah, worth a watch I guess. If Vargas wins this, he's someone to look out for.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vargas looks huge.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets not forget Mayfield beat Herrera the most clear out of damn near everybody Herrera's fought. Mayfield still fits into the 140 rankings (despite his loss to Dulorme)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember Vargas fighting on Shobox recently didn't look impressive at all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Varags is a accumulation puncher, I'm not sure he wants to get in a slugging match.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

chb on on a fight night. almost don't believe it...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What the hell is Juanma doing?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Savage beating Lopez is taking...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JuanMa is done!.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell!!!!
What a round!

And what a dumbass way for Juanma to fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan Ma more heart than sense as always.
One of my favorite fighters.
Juan Ma if he can recover will have chances late when Vargas slows down.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it was a bad idea for Vargas to be too eager for an easy knockdown tbh. Vargas could have used that time to really finish him.


EDIT: Fair doos, Juanma will not continue, Vargas did pretty well.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JuanMa needs to retire. He can't recuperate from a beating at all. Once he's hurt, he's done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You are a true G Juan Ma.
Vargas won't ever compete with high level fighters. He leaves himself too open, can be outboxed, and doesn't have elite power.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not particularly sold on Vargas right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juan Ma hurt Vargas hard to the body, Salido will kill him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight. Hope the next fight is just as good.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome fight. Great ppv card so far!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he was never a smart fighter. frustrating to watch...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

they said Vargas vs. Salido could be next. Crazy fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TSOL said:


> they said Vargas vs. Salido could be next. Crazy fight.


Not really it will be a one sided beat down where Vargas tries to box eats the pressure starts to stand and trade like always gets battered and bullied and starts to move backwards until he is KO'd or survives for 12.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sucks that we missed out on JuanMa against Gamboa. That would have been amazing while it lasted.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Sucks that we missed out on JuanMa against Gamboa. That would have been amazing while it lasted.


1 round, probably a full minute of action.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


that's a fucken war!

juanma punched himself out


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Sucks that we missed out on JuanMa against Gamboa. That would have been amazing while it lasted.


You said it, both men can end it with one punch, but both can be badly hurt by one good punch. And best of all, both tries to slug their way out of trouble instead of being smart with it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, well...

Mares is currently under Virgil Hunter, let's see what he's made of.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This'll be a knockout within 3 rounds for Mares.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I had an exam; thank goodness I didn't miss the Mares fight. Man, Juanma put on a war!


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> You said it, both men can end it with one punch, but both can be badly hurt by one good punch. And best of all, both tries to slug their way out of trouble instead of being smart with it.


The perfect storm


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well it will be a knockout unless Virgil wants Mares to just practice certain new things more defence related.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Mares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ibutt


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 1 round, probably a full minute of action.


That's quite possible. I doubt that it'd go past 3 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares getting KOd
Once they crack, they never come back


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope it went well @Mexi-Box

This'll be a good one.
I want to see Mares go back to showing that he can hang with the P4P Top 10.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

hopefully the ko didnt affect mares too much


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thought Mares was born and raised in LA


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's see how long it takes for the dick smasher to warm up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Virgil Hunter is so overrated as a trainer.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares starting slow, but he looks like he's adjusting to the left hook. Man, he needs to keep his hand up against it. It still coming through. Thank God he didn't take the rematch with Gonzalez right away. He needed this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares isn't built for this weight class, he is way too small.
He needs to go back down, his style is going to come out and he is going to sit in the pocket and trade and hit low (his trademark he stole from the Ricans) and that is going to get him hurt in this division.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

The biggest mistake Mares ever made was leaving Nacho. Back then he was a mold of JMM. Not the brawler we see today. Props to him for making it work as long as he has though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone get the fight night weights!? Holy fuck, Mares looks tiny. Oquendo looks pretty huge.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't suppose anyone has a feed link? Sorry poor college grad here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares isn't built for this weight class, he is way too small.
> He needs to go back down, his style is going to come out and he is going to sit in the pocket and trade and hit low (his trademark he stole from the Ricans) and that is going to get him hurt in this division.


Mares does have a smallish frame. I think he'd probably do well to go down a division


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares and the quendo starting the nut shots.
Not sure a mexican wants to go nut shot for nut shot with a island rican. They train for that kind of fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko would own Mares tbh


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hope it went well @Mexi-Box
> 
> This'll be a good one.
> I want to see Mares go back to showing that he can hang with the P4P Top 10.


Cheers! :cheers It was my anatomy final. Had a 2 3 hour exams. It was a bitch; long ass day. Man, I hope Mares comes back strong. He's looking too gunshy right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mares does have a smallish frame. I think he'd probably do well to go down a division


He ran away for a reason, that BS stunt they pulled to save him from Doanire


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mares is small as hell. He should fight between 122 or 126. 126 is even too risky


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a feed link? Sorry poor college grad here


I'm still looking for a Showtime one, but I got* boxnation *


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares doesn't have the physical tools to fight the way Virgil wants him to.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

im in Japan. Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares got hurt badly by those uppercuts. He better take his ass back down.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They need to chill out with the holding, it's getting ridiculous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bayless the referee for this one. Someone else is the will do the main. not a great look...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares is a cheating ass bitch.
I hope Quendo knocks his ass out late.
Mares starting to breakdown and fade in the middle like always


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares and Hunter are a terrible match. Mares is not the same guy. Hunter should never try to change his offensive style. He just needs t shore up his defense.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate to see mare try to fight like a cutey. He ain't TSB. I'm a fan of his, but he needs to get Hunter out of his corner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> im in Japan. Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


I got *Showtime* now


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm still looking for a Showtime one, but I got* boxnation *


Empty your inbox, and ya might get one.

EDIT: Nevermind, i see you got a sho stream now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares is done as an elite now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Mares is looking confused in there. He should not fight Jhonny Gonzalez yet. He needs a few more fights with Hunter, if in fact he's going to stick to Hunter. Hunter doesn't look like he knows how to compromise at all. Mares is just coming out confused. He looks like Khan did, but Khan has looked a lot more disciplined at 147 lbs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mares and Hunter are a terrible match. Mares is not the same guy. Hunter should never try to change his offensive style. He just needs t shore up his defense.


His offensive style is shit moving up because there was no defense at all. He had to change it to stay alive in this divisin.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> im in Japan. Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


What the hell are you doing there MW?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Empty your inbox, and ya might get one.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, i see you got a sho stream now.


thanks anyways man, you always got the hookup :good


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Virgil is a weird ass lookin creature. Looks like he lives under andre wards basement staircase


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> im in Japan. Anyone got somewhere to watch online?


Hard to imagine you in Japan lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good sixth. Mares is boxing now. He's shaking off the ring rust; although, he still is not ready to fight at the top yet. He needs 2 more fights with Hunter so he can adjust.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His offensive style is shit moving up because there was no defense at all. He had to change it to stay alive in this divisin.


He can still be an offensive fighter and have a good defense. It's Virgil's job t show him how to do that. Not change the man into something he is not.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got *Showtime* now


You are sex man.. I owe you one!! Nice :cheers


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Good sixth. Mares is boxing now. He's shaking off the ring rust; although, he still is not ready to fight at the top yet. He needs 2 more fights with Hunter so he can adjust.


I agree.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OCHOA amazing goalkeeper for Mexico


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares seems to be taking control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He can still be an offensive fighter and have a good defense. It's Virgil's job t show him how to do that. Not change the man into something he is not.


He can't fight his offensive style he had and have good defense, its mutually exclusive. Either he would have to take the offense down to have defense or become a boxer puncher like JMM.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight really sucks. Mares is not a powerpuncher.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Sweethome_Bama yo that person in ur avy is a dood man :verysad


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

stitch putting illegal coagulants into Mares' eye.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

To put this in perspective. JuanMa ko'd quendo in 3.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mares killing Oquendo's body. The old Mares is definitely dead though. Man, Hunter doesn't know how to compromise at all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> @*Sweethome_Bama* yo that person in ur avy is a dood man :verysad


actually she isn't but thinks for your concern.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What the fuck even happens in Virgil University? Noone comes out even nearly improved compared to the time they spent. 

Expect Berto to lose in a round when he comes back.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> @*Sweethome_Bama* yo that person in ur avy is a dood man :verysad


And the person in your avi is a dead man!!!
#TeamLara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> What the fuck even happens in Virgil University? Noone comes out even nearly improved compared to the time they spent.
> 
> Expect Berto to lose in a round when he comes back.


No way can Berto look worse than he did before.
Virgil has Gonzalez and Ward


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> actually she isn't but thinks for your concern.


Who is she?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> And the person in your avi is a dead man!!!
> #TeamLara


Respect for supporting your guy :happy but I'm just so damn happy there's no crybaby prima donna shit like Floyd or Manny...With Canelo and Lara - the two best just fight each other and don't whine :deal:bbb:ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Who is she?


Veronica Rose
http://spizzyblog.com/2014/07/09/veronica-rose-is-too-hot-for-words/
http://spizzyblog.com/2012/03/28/veronica-rose-flaunts-her-tats-piercings-and-big-boobs/


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He can't fight his offensive style he had and have good defense, its mutually exclusive. Either he would have to take the offense down to have defense or become a boxer puncher like JMM.


He can't fight the bigger guys of the division this way. Also, he's too short and his arm are short, too. He'd be reaching too much and not be able to counterpunch against the better fighters in the division. He definately needs to go down in weight.

This style is also very boring.
I


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys he's coming off a fucking long lay-off, a knock-out loss, and a new trainer. Chill the fuck out; he's not going to be coming out like Mike Tyson his first fight.

Amir Khan had the same issues against Molina and Diaz. His first fight after a while he comes back and shuts-down Collazo. We still have yet to see Mares' full potential under Hunter. It's an interesting match-up.

The Box Nation commentators said something right. He can't go back to the same style because he's obviously way too small for this division. The Mares that absolutely destroyed Anselmo Moreno is in a whole different division. Every guy he's fought has been absolutely huge compared to him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> You are sex man.. I owe you one!! Nice :cheers


glad to help


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He can't fight the bigger guys of the division this way. Also, he's too short and his arm are short, too. He'd be reaching too much and not be able to counterpunch against the better fighters in the division. He definately needs to go down in weight.
> 
> This style is also very boring.
> I


Yeah its boring but its the only way he could survive going forward.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> What the fuck even happens in Virgil's year long academy? Noone comes out even nearly improved compared to the time they spent.
> 
> Expect Berto to lose in a round when he comes back.


Hunter is a good trainer. The thing is that Hunter is a trainer and no magician, he gets guys who always had problems executing what they wanna execute, who on top of that often have chin issues and aren't even boxers he gets guys who are punchers or punchers and he teaches a boxing style. 
Also he hasn't worked with Mares for long a trainer won't make a difference for the first few months with anything beside gameplan those guys had a puncher style and had been doing that for years of their life and then they get to a trainer who tries to teach them a boxing style that takes some time to show in their performance it takes even a long time if there isn't such a big difference in boxing philosophies.
Cotto had the performance vs Rodriguez with Roach right away because he and Roach had the same boxing philosophy and because they both wanted the same for the fight and because Roach just gave him and offensive gameplan which Cotto wanted to do anyway


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guys he's coming off a fucking long lay-off, a knock-out loss, and a new trainer. Chill the fuck out; he's not going to be coming out like Mike Tyson his first fight.
> 
> Amir Khan had the same issues against Molina and Diaz. His first fight after a while he comes back and shuts-down Collazo. We still have yet to see Mares' full potential under Hunter. It's an interesting match-up.
> 
> The Box Nation commentators said something right. He can't go back to the same style because he's obviously way too small for this division. The Mares that absolutely destroyed Anselmo Moreno is in a whole different division. Every guy he's fought has been absolutely huge compared to him.


Mares didn't absolutely destory Moreno nor Agbeko.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Respect for supporting your guy :happy but I'm just so damn happy there's no crybaby prima donna shit like Floyd or Manny...With Canelo and Lara - the two best just fight each other and don't whine :deal:bbb:ibutt


Absolutely, nothing but respect to Canelo for taking this, and also the Trout fight. He wants to fight nothing but the best, no question about it.
I'm not confident in my Lara pick at all btw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guys he's coming off a fucking long lay-off, a knock-out loss, and a new trainer. Chill the fuck out; he's not going to be coming out like Mike Tyson his first fight.
> 
> Amir Khan had the same issues against Molina and Diaz. His first fight after a while he comes back and shuts-down Collazo. We still have yet to see Mares' full potential under Hunter. It's an interesting match-up.
> 
> The Box Nation commentators said something right. He can't go back to the same style because he's obviously way too small for this division. The Mares that absolutely destroyed Anselmo Moreno is in a whole different division. Every guy he's fought has been absolutely huge compared to him.


:lol: did you say Mares destroyed Moreno? :nono


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Hunter is a good trainer. The thing is that Hunter is a trainer and no magician, he gets guys who always had problems executing what they wanna execute, who on top of that often have chin issues and aren't even boxers he gets guys who are punchers or punchers and he teaches a boxing style.
> Also he hasn't worked with Mares for long a trainer won't make a difference for the first few months with anything beside gameplan those guys had a puncher style and had been doing that for years of their life and then they get to a trainer who tries to teach them a boxing style that takes some time to show in their performance it takes even a long time if there isn't such a big difference in boxing philosophies.
> C*otto had the performance vs Rodriguez with Roach right away because he and Roach had the same boxing philosophy *and because they both wanted the same for the fight and because Roach just gave him and offensive gameplan which Cotto wanted to do anyway


Wrong its because they fought D-Rod a ESPN fighter.
There next fight was a shot to hell one legged always overrated Sergio Martinez.

Cotto today would still lose to Floyd, Trout, Lara, and any top level 154 fighter because he is shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: did you say Mares destroyed Moreno? :nono


Yeah, he made Moreno look silly. Great win for Mares or did you have it a draw :lol:.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Veronica Rose
> http://spizzyblog.com/2014/07/09/veronica-rose-is-too-hot-for-words/
> http://spizzyblog.com/2012/03/28/veronica-rose-flaunts-her-tats-piercings-and-big-boobs/


:yep Nice...
:cheers


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

too much holding...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


When Mexicans start dressing like sissies and hipsters.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and Mares needs a better opponent...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mares will never fight Jhonny Gonzalez again.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

It's coming.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mares should have hooked up with Ronnie Shields or Freddie Roach. Hunter is not good for him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wrong its because they fought D-Rod a ESPN fighter.
> There next fight was a shot to hell one legged always overrated Sergio Martinez.
> 
> Cotto today would still lose to Floyd, Trout, Lara, and any top level 154 fighter because he is shot.


It was also a different level of fighter he was facing but even without that it is obvious that he did a lot of things differently for that fight. And while Martinez is shot most thought that even before the fight and still thought he would be too much for Cotto that win egts treated unfairly in hindsight most thought shot Martinez would still be too much for Cotto you can't take that win from him it was still very good even vs that version of Martinez. 
He fights differently since joining Roach in terms of offensive technique he is probably the best he has ever been even though he may not be in his physical prime and going up in weight sometimes works wonders for older fighters if they can handle it strength wise since they are suddenly in a higher divsion where everyone is slower


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :yep Nice...
> :cheers


:tyson

No prob


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

He needs more rounds before fighting Jhonny Gonzalez. He still needs to adjust to Hunter's scheme.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Veronica Rose
> http://spizzyblog.com/2014/07/09/veronica-rose-is-too-hot-for-words/
> http://spizzyblog.com/2012/03/28/veronica-rose-flaunts-her-tats-piercings-and-big-boobs/


Very nice


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares will never fight Jhonny Gonzalez again.


He just called Gonzalez out; although, I think he can do it in 2 more fights.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling Lara is going to have an easy time with Canelo in the early rounds, we're talking about a guy who has sparring with the charlo bros on a daily basis


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, he made Moreno look silly. Great win for Mares or did you have it a draw :lol:.


I thought it was a good, close fight, and Moreno made a good account of himself. That was probably Mares' best performance. Moreno didn't look silly at all.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara is about to outbox Canelo to win a decision. Is everyone ready? I don't expect it to be easy or completely one-sided, just a clear win for the better boxer. Lara by decision.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Anybody know their weights tonight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hunter tries to turn every fighter into Andre Ward.

Still rolling with Lara in this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> It was also a different level of fighter he was facing but even without that it is obvious that he did a lot of things differently for that fight. And while Martinez is shot most thought that even before the fight and still thought he would be too much for Cotto that win egts treated unfairly in hindsight most thought shot Martinez would still be too much for Cotto you can't take that win from him it was still very good even vs that version of Martinez.
> He fights differently since joining Roach in terms of offensive technique he is probably the best he has ever been even though he may not be in his physical prime and going up in weight sometimes works wonders for older fighters if they can handle it strength wise since they are suddenly in a higher divsion where everyone is slower


Its easy to think a person is revived and brand new after beating nobodies or has beens. People thought that about Felix and Oscar after they took out Mayorga, but those who know reality from the illusion know they were never getting back to where they were.

Same with Cotto. Everytime he changes trainers he comes out and beats nobodies or paper titlists and everyone talks about the new rejuvenated Cotto. No he is the same Cotto who fights in spurts, doesn't like facing live bodies and mentally checks out when the going gets tough. Same shit different cast and if you fall for it that is on you.

There is a reason he will not fight Danny Jacobs, GGG, Curtis Stevens, or any other top 160 fighter and will wait for undersized 154 guys like Canelo of Floyd to move up and challenge him for his strap or even fight Tim Bradley at a catchweight. He knows he is an illusion and waiting on a last check against a name


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, he made Moreno look silly. Great win for Mares or did you have it a draw :lol:.


the fight was competitive and they were trying to screw Moreno with the BS knockdown, crappy judges and ref.

Moreno had a point taken for some bullshit also. Then the ref let Mares lowblow. If the fight was officiated fairly, Moreno would have won


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mares will never fight Jhonny Gonzalez again.


he better not...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I thought it was a good, close fight, and Moreno made a good account of himself. That was probably Mares' best performance. Moreno didn't look silly at all.


Shit, I had it a clear win for Mares. I remember back on ESB team "slick" was saying shit like he was going to lose every round against the Panamanian "Whitaker." A lot of butt-hurt, I remember, after Mares won.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I have a feeling Lara is going to have an easy time with Canelo in the early rounds, we're talking about a guy who has sparring with the charlo bros on a daily basis


Completely agree. I think Canelo's greatest moments will be in the middle portion of the fight. I expect Lara to jump out to a 2-0 or 3-0 lead and Canelo will start really sitting on his stuff. Again...the biggest issue is whether or not he can land those shots. If he does, watch out.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lara UD. 

I have a avatar bet with someone......but, I don´t remember with who anymore!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> He just called Gonzalez out; although, I think he can do it in 2 more fights.


Yeah, just like he "called out and sent a contract" to Donaire.
His team will make up some excuse about why Gonzalez doesn't want the fight and it they will wait and hope and pray someone takes Gonzalez out again and try to fight that person or if Gonzalez looks bad then try to jump on him.



Sister Sledge said:


> Mares should have hooked up with Ronnie Shields or Freddie Roach. Hunter is not good for him.


Ronnie Shields or Nacho would have been perfect IMHO.
Shane Mosley and Papa Mosley and their "power boxing" might have been good too.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Theron said:


> Anybody know their weights tonight?


I believe Canelo said he is 170.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I had it a clear win for Mares. I remember back on ESB team "slick" was saying shit like he was going to lose every round against the Panamanian "Whitaker." A lot of butt-hurt, I remember, after Mares won.


I though Mares won, too, but it was close. I thought Moreno would win, too. Mares did his thing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the fight was competitive and they were trying to screw Moreno with the BS knockdown, crappy judges and ref.
> 
> Moreno had a point taken for some bullshit also. Then the ref let Mares lowblow. If the fight was officiated fairly, Moreno would have won


Yep same with Agbeko 1.
Shit he had to low blow constantly to beat a shot to hell vic.
Dude was always on borrowed time, just a bigger version of Santa cruz


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Completely agree. I think Canelo's greatest moments will be in the middle portion of the fight. I expect Lara to jump out to a 2-0 or 3-0 lead and Canelo will start really sitting on his stuff. Again...the biggest issue is whether or not he can land those shots. If he does, watch out.


Yeah, but Canelo's problem comes in in the later rounds, hopefully he won't be gasses out, he's going to have to kill Lara's body too, won't be landing to many shots to the head


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Theron said:


> Anybody know their weights tonight?


I was just wondering the same thing. Showtime hasn't said anything about them.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara should jump on Canelo early and try to knock him out. Catch him cold. otherwise Canelo will take over and stop him. I see Lara giving him a little trouble early but Canelo's strength taking over as Lara gets too cocky and leaves himself open to counters.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr. Watson drunk?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Christ I'm always so hyped then I remember there are ten minutes of anthems.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah, just like he "called out and sent a contract" to Donaire.
> His team will make up some excuse about why Gonzalez doesn't want the fight and it they will wait and hope and pray someone takes Gonzalez out again and try to fight that person or if Gonzalez looks bad then try to jump on him.
> 
> Ronnie Shields or Nacho would have been perfect IMHO.
> Shane Mosley and Papa Mosley and their "power boxing" might have been good too.


Is Nacho even training anymore? I thought he had serious health issues?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lara to make Canelo look foolish :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. Showtime hasn't said anything about them.


170 Canelo apparently.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn, I haven't had prefight gitters like this since Mayweather vs Maidana


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not the best turnout on CHB for this card... well tbf, the forum has been down on & off for ages now.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

first thing which should be eliminated are catchweights, then have the weigh ins on the day of the fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Going with Lara, not as confidently as i thought i would but lets see :bbb lets gooo


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I thought it was a good, close fight, and Moreno made a good account of himself. That was probably Mares' best performance. Moreno didn't look silly at all.


I think Mares' best performance was against Agbeko II


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the fight was competitive and they were trying to screw Moreno with the BS knockdown, crappy judges and ref.
> 
> Moreno had a point taken for some bullshit also. Then the ref let Mares lowblow. If the fight was officiated fairly, Moreno would have won


Here; what the fuck fight were you watching?

BS knock-down. It was a straight that had him hurt and he went down after trying to clinch Mares who was having none of that. Here are the highlights @1:32:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its easy to think a person is revived and brand new after beating nobodies or has beens. People thought that about Felix and Oscar after they took out Mayorga, but those who know reality from the illusion know they were never getting back to where they were.
> 
> Same with Cotto. Everytime he changes trainers he comes out and beats nobodies or paper titlists and everyone talks about the new rejuvenated Cotto. No he is the same Cotto who fights in spurts, doesn't like facing live bodies and mentally checks out when the going gets tough. Same shit different cast and if you fall for it that is on you.
> 
> There is a reason he will not fight Danny Jacobs, GGG, Curtis Stevens, or any other top 160 fighter and will wait for undersized 154 guys like Canelo of Floyd to move up and challenge him for his strap or even fight Tim Bradley at a catchweight. He knows he is an illusion and waiting on a last check against a name


But with Cotto you see the difference in style since joining Roach. Trout still might beat him or Mayweather but he fights differently it's obvious if you watch only 1 round and compare it to any round of Cotto vs Trout.
Cotto had exactly 1 disappointing performance and that was vs Trout everyone gave him praise for his performance vs Mayweather the Trout fight was the only fight he was really disappointing recently. He isn't in his physical prime but so wasn't Duran who often didn't even bother to train properly but he still had some good performances left when he was past it and Cotto at least bothers to train and has found the best style for him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> Lara should jump on Canelo early and try to knock him out. Catch him cold. otherwise Canelo will take over and stop him. I see Lara giving him a little trouble early but Canelo's strength taking over as Lara gets too cocky and leaves himself open to counters.


Nah, Canelo is at his most dangerous early and most aggressive. Let him come and try to set him up for traps and walk him into something. After the first 4 or 5, then you press behind your jab up and down and back him up and play with him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"BOOOOOOOOOO"
Lara don't give a fuck!
He a G!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn, I haven't had prefight gitters like this since Mayweather vs Maidana


your brother from another mother is fighting. its only natural...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to see Canelo getting cornered and hammered again. Come on Lara!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Here; what the fuck fight were you watching?
> 
> BS knock-down. It was a straight that had him hurt and he went down after trying to clinch Mares who was having none of that. Here are the highlights @1:32:


yep bs KD. He didn't go down from a punch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> first thing which should be eliminated are catchweights, then have the weigh ins on the day of the fight.


I hate catchweights but no problem if both agree and they aren't pressured.
I'm with you on same day weigh-ins
With a pre-fight weigh in the day before to see if a fighter is within 1-2 llbs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> your brother from another mother is fighting. its only natural...


:lol: whenever I look at him, I do see the resemblance. It does make me nervous. Like shit, "am I about to fight this big bastard"


----------



## Peñador (Jan 24, 2014)

B4 shit gets real
http://neolive.net/257850/2/Watch--Boxing--Canelo-Alvarez-vs-Erislandy-Lara-/


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yep bs KD. He didn't go down from a punch


Okay, whatever, believe what you want. Still a win for Mares. :cheers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn, I haven't had prefight gitters like this since Mayweather vs Maidana


They are coming on strong, wasn't feeling hype during the undercard but they hit me like a ton of bricks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn I can't fucking wait... 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who ordered the fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> But with Cotto you see the difference in style since joining Roach. Trout still might beat him or Mayweather but he fights differently it's obvious if you watch only 1 round and compare it to any round of Cotto vs Trout.
> Cotto had exactly 1 disappointing performance and that was vs Trout everyone gave him praise for his performance vs Mayweather the Trout fight was the only fight he was really disappointing recently. He isn't in his physical prime but so wasn't Duran who often didn't even bother to train properly but he still had some good performances left when he was past it and Cotto at least bothers to train and has found the best style for him


No I don't see the difference. He looked similar to the way he always looks when he is in with a overmatched opponent, same way he looked in Margo 2 and the one legged rabbi with Manny.
Cotto had disappointing performances again Floyd, Trout, Margo 1, really anything he faced a true elite, hell I'll even throw in what I felt should have been a draw in the Mosley 1 fight. Not to mention how he blantantly started to cheat against a undersized Zab Judah with those fucking low blows.

Nah Cotto is what he is, you are falling for the hype, I woul never put my money on Cotto against an elite fighter and I sure as hell won't ever compare him to a true ATG like Duran.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Can't believe this fight is happening


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> who ordered the fight?


Man its a recession


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> who ordered the fight?


Shit, not me. I got more jitters from Lomachenko/GRJ than this fight. I can't believe how indifferent I am for this fight. Not a fan of either fighter, honestly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> They are coming on strong, wasn't feeling hype during the undercard but they hit me like a ton of bricks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I saw Lara walking in and my hands started shaking


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hurry the hell up I'm a aching to see the first round so bad.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Can't believe this fight is happening


Loving that reach advantage. Had no idea it was THAT much.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara got the shoe palace and south coast mitsubishi, that's almost a guaranteed loss


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I think Mares' best performance was against Agbeko II


I think Agbeko was at the tail end of his career, so I wouldn't call that his best fight. Moreno was a clear threat, and no one thought Moreno would be close to getting knocked out or badly hurt like he was.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Canelo doesn't look good, He is drained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This will be interesting.


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

What colors are these guys wearing tonight anyway? I didn't order.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ALvarez looking very mobile in the first round.

- But notice that he's off-balance, leaning a bit too much onto his lead leg. He still has no power when he moves forward.

this looks VERY good for Lara.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Lara


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo's not power-boxing effectively


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> What colors are these guys wearing tonight anyway? I didn't order.


Need a link mate?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Looked like Delahoya vs Tito  easy money for Lara


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Erislandy Wary of Canelo. Canelo looks fucking huge in there.

Watching Lara fight is a purist dream. Beautiful boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara looked excellent


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara setting up Canelo with the jab up and down and the lefts to the body. BEAUTIFUL
He is copying Floyd's blueprint. LOL

10 - 9 Lara


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 1 to Lara. Not much happened and he did the landing...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Erislandy in a different league, Its like Mayweather vs Canelo v2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan rafael said 10-9 easily Canelo......some of you all say 10-9 Lara...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Lara.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope the judges don't get too swayed by the crowd.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

canelo gettin outclassed....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close Lara round.

20-18 Lara.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ElTrigueno said:


> Dan rafael said 10-9 easily Canelo......some of you all say 10-9 Lara...


It was just a typical opening round. Canelo trying to close the distance landing A few right hands. Lara jabbing.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1st lara
2nd canelo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Their trunks are WAY too high.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

20-18 Lara


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo can't afford to get behind by too many rounds against a guy like Lara.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Second round - MAYBE - to Canelo. Round 2 = close

Lara won R1 easily imo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Lara

Lara killng Saul with the movement jab and body shot, now he threw in some beautiful lefts to the head off the jab as well to give Saul more to think about.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

wtf was that foot scene for?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight has people all over the place who won the rounds. If this goes 12 it will be controversial.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Lara wins R2, He's just too good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone got a good showtime link with sound? Mines without sound :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

1-1 
Round 2 Canelo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

19-19

- but Lara totalling outclassing Canelo so far.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Lara wins R2, He's just too good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah but he doesn't have much experience. Let's see if he can keep this up..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

both have very good gameplans


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 3: Canelo's balance actually looks better as he presses the action. Maybe he's been working on this, and he needed a few rounds to settle down. 

I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't like Lara using that running style, but if it works for him, what can you say? Another Lara ruond.

30-27 Lara.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hate catchweights but no problem if both agree and they aren't pressured.
> I'm with you on same day weigh-ins
> With a pre-fight weigh in the day before to see if a fighter is within 1-2 llbs


that would be good weighing them a day before so they are the weakened to the point of danger to themselves, I never thought about it, but that is a good idea.Canelo being 170 is ridiculous for the fight tonight..


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

floyd vs lara is going to be a chess match indeed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl, Angulo gave Lara a better fight. Canelo looking lost :rofl!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow every round for Lara.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo getting beat and I aint even mad because I like Lara.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

3rd was big for Lara. Canelos already frustrated.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Is that Mexican funeral music playing?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well Lara's going to stink this one out. Boring decision


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara schooling Canelo, why did I bet my Vcash on Saul.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

30-27 Lara. second round was close


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Commentary is hilarious, they think Canelo won R3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
Lara pulled the Floyd look at the punch move. LOL Loving it.
Lara jab and movement killing his ass he is getting mad and thinking of fouling now. 

30 - 27 Lara


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So much for being impressed. Alvarez in danger of throwing his arm out, hitting so much air.

This is starting to look like Charlie Z's recent fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2-1 Lara. It's early. Not gonna call it running yet. But Ronnie need to tell him to look for more offensive opportunities...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't like Lara using that running style, but if it works for him, what can you say? Another Lara ruond.
> 
> 30-27 Lara.


It makes judging a little harder. Canelo looks like he's controlling the action when you have a boxer running away. Anyway, Canelo largely missing a lot of punches.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

nice body shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

those body shots are hurting Lara


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Well Lara's going to stink this one out. Boring decision


well for him if he wins the fight he would rather stick the joint out then please the fans and be knocked out. I wouldn't mind seeing him win. Either way it shows that Canelo has a problem is fast boxers.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara can move, but to avoid being hit eventually he has to land something and hurt Canelo.. It takes setting down and throwing something hard and risking being hit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara looks beautiful, but he'd better up his volume, or he'll get robbed for sure.

Plus, Canelo is certainly having a few good moments. Lara needs to slow him down.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canely round.

39-37 Lara.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Closer, that one.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

39-37 Lara


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl; there goes the Ginger getting exposed again. "I was born ready; to look like shit!" LMFAO!!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 4 to Canelo easy


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 3-1 canelo

a lot of mexicans gets frustrated by floyd lara's play


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

2-2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

38-38


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i got it even after rnd 4


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Better round for Canelo but I fear Gasnelogitis will soon attack.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2 - 2.


Damn good fight, actually.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara's output is too low, needs to throw more to keep Canelo off him and he needs to realize he's not gonna win close rounds


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

3-1 to Lara and a decent round for Canelo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

beautiful hard body work from Saul finally lands and Lara did nothing this round except move
39 - 37 Lara


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2-2
Round 4 Canelo. This is very likely going 12 and Lara's not gonna come out the bag early. Canelo forced the issue more and that'll help...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great jab opening Rd 5. Almost insulting for Canelo

Canelo affective body punching and hooks.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara landing some bodypunching would not be a bad idea. this is where the jab to the body could come into play. Hearns used to get guys thinking too much when he jabbed to the body and head.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara is boxing his way to a loss.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

boxing is a good idea, but land and overwhelm so the other guy cannot counter. Don't stand in front of Canelo.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-2 Lara


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 3-2 canelo


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

2 consecutive rounds for Saul


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo looking gassed.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

48-47 Lara


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 5 probably to Lara

4-1 Lara or 3-2 Lara (depending on how you scored R2)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara's gameplan went to shit. He needs to get in the middle of the ring


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. lara
2. saul
3. lara
4. saul
5. saul


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

3-2 Lara he needs to stop whining and fight back damn


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Lara's fans? Or are they chantin Puta? Another round for Lara and It's 4-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Close round but Canelo won the round with his body attack barrage.
48 - 47 Lara


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

man if Lara can start landing body punches right now. jab to the head and body and land some body punches he could turn the tide in his favor


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2 Canelo. No question.

Maybe Lara is banking on Canelo's stamina giving out later?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo needs to use lateral movement when moving forward, why is he not doing this?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 5 to Canelo landed good body shots while Lara pot shoted. close round...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Lara keeps this up, the only thing he's gonna' win is a guest spot on "Dancing with the Stars."


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara does know he has to win every round to win a decision... fuck.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

how does Canelo's left eye look


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, this division is fucking awful. They both look like absolute shit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Possibly even fight here.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 3-3 canelo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lara's no Mayweather, we know that much now. Close even fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

57-57 Even.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 6 to Canelo without question. Lara ran and held the entire round. This might be a draw

Lara is stinking the joint out bad


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. lara
2. saul
3. lara
4. saul
5. saul
6. saul again. this is why i never liked lara. his movement is great but he doesn't throw shit.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

57-57


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

4 - 2 Canelo.

lara is giving this one away.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

58-57 Lara. I scored the last round even.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara round, Byrd doesn't know what the fuck he is doing. Either break or shut the f uck up.
58 - 56 Lara


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep both these guys far, far away from Golovkin. He absolutely flattens them both.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

57-57


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo 4-2 
Lara has to step it up. He's not throwing enough...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Canelo 4-2
> Lara has to step it up. He's not throwing enough...


I'm with you.

HTF did anyone give Lara round 6? He landed maybe 2 shots.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

TSOL said:


> this is why i never liked lara. his movement is great but he doesn't throw shit.


he's floyd clottey


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

THis rounds going better for Lara. Accuracy and more punches. Contolling the distance.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

we see the flaw in Canelo which gave Floyd the fight.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

67-67 even


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Alvarez

67-66 Alvarez.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 4-3 canelo


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

4-3 Alvarez and I'm starting to wish I woulda just watched the repeat.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

67-66 Lara,


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

5 -2 Canelo.


I'm starting to fear for my v-cash.

- And WTF is ronnie Shields thinking? Telling lara to keep doing the same thing?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Close round gave it to Canelo because of the body shots. They both landed clean but I liked the volume of the body punching from Lara.
57 - 56 Lara


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. lara
2. saul
3. lara
4. saul
5. saul
6. saul again. this is why i never liked lara. his movement is great but he doesn't throw shit.
7. hard to score. lara landed the cleaner shots but they were few and far in between, while canelo pushed the action...even?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fights going to keep going like this, Canelo will get the decision and people will cry robbery. Lara won round 7...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Close. These score cards will be interesting no matter I feel


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> 5 -2 Canelo.
> 
> I'm starting to fear for my v-cash.
> 
> - And WTF is ronnie Shields thinking? Telling lara to keep doing the same thing?


I was about to say the same. He's awful: "Lara, you need to relax." They do know Lara is fighting the judges too?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If you ever wondered what a love child of the Mayweather and Clottey would look like... its Lara.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Lara's got some great punch variety he just doesnt punch enough


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> 1. lara
> 2. saul
> 3. lara
> 4. saul
> ...


Exactly what I have, with Canelo CLEARLY dominating round 7.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara should jab to the body and head and when Saul comes in land a quick left hand. I think a counter left could hurt Canelo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara going into bitch mode.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-4 
76-76


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...so the winner is supposed to be P4P #10 on some people's list? Shows how awful the talent-pool is at this point.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 4-4 canelo


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 8 to Canelo...this is getting awesome


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:-(


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

77-75 Canelo.

Lara going into his shell.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. lara
2. saul
3. lara
4. saul
5. saul
6. saul again. this is why i never liked lara. his movement is great but he doesn't throw shit.
7. hard to score. lara landed the cleaner shots but they were few and far in between, while canelo pushed the action...even?
8. saul


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

77-76 Canelo


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Poor round again from Lara, 5-3 Alvarez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

76-76


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara's shots in this round didn't have pop behind it, I think I have Canelo ahead btw, I'm not making official scores yet, but I think Canelo is winning only just.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

6 -2 Canelo. 

- and the fight is basically over.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lara is gonna fuck him self over not throwing anything


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> 77-75 Canelo.
> 
> Lara going into his shell.


have the same score...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lara Defense and Ring Generalship. Canelo work rate and effective punching. Canelos caught up with lara now, punches starting to land more. It's still fairly close


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo won that
66 - 66 even
Lara seems sacred to jab or throw the right hook off the jab.
He has given it up completely on his jab to keep distance.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

5-3 to Lara, Canelos won the last 2 for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is so fucking boring.
He's like Boxing's version of 2014 Greece.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara has to set himself and land and take a chance to be countered. land some bodypunches. This is where experience matters.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara's feeling those body shots right now.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Does Lara have any sense of competitive spirit?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara's camp can call a taxi, right now.

Absolutely no answers.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Can see Lara being stopped late


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo's round again.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 4-5 canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:-( it's over


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo takes rd 9


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-4 Canelo.

86-85


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo got this fight. Lara needs to let his hands go, but that is not his style.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kirkland would send Lara into the hospital


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Close round. Maybe even .


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mayweather v Lara would be one boring fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Big comeback round for Lara. That left was landing hard up and down, beautiful right hooks on Saul coming in
76 - 75 Lara


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

87-84 Canelo
He looks like he's trying to make the fight. Lara still moving away. It's close though...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing is tough. Lara has to take a chance and try and land and risk being countered, or play it safe and move and hope the judges see his movement and a winner. At this point he loses a decision since I don't think he has the physical strength to do anything. Honestly if Canelo wins this fight because he is stronger and weighs 170, then the weigh in issue does play a factor, and it should not.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gasnelo is nowhere in sight.

Impressive, in a caveman sort of way.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. lara
2. saul
3. lara
4. saul
5. saul
6. saul again. this is why i never liked lara. his movement is great but he doesn't throw shit.
7. hard to score. lara landed the cleaner shots but they were few and far in between, while canelo pushed the action...even?
8. saul
9. saul


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Laras slowed significantly probably due to body punching earlier on. Canelos strengths showing. Lara with cleaner punches though. close


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Angulo would've stopped Lara had his eye not got fucked-up. Regardless, this division is complete shit.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-5
95-95


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara, land the bodyshots move out, and land them again. Try if you want the fight. I see his point. He has a guy who can land and knock him out. So matters what is more important. Winningand risking a loss or playing it safe and hoping the judges liked his movement.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 5-5 canelo 

hadukennnn


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yes Lara ! Mayweather schools Lara by the way.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara gets this round.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 10 was a good round...Lara gets the edge. I've got it either 5-5 or 6-4 Canelo (depending again on Round 2 scoring)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

95-95


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

with a little more experience and weigh in on the day of the fight I think Lara might win this fight much easier.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Another big Lara round, Saul tried to steal it with a blocked body flurry but Lara controlled that round and started sneaking in a beautiful right hook.
86 - 84 Lara


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

7/3 to Lara for me. Great round for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> 5-5
> 95-95


What fight are you referring to? :rolleyes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big round for Lara maybe the most decisive in the fight. 

96-94 Canelo with two rounds left!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

6-4 Alvarez for me


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Can we safely say that NEITHER Canelo or Lara are very good?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

96-94 Alvarez.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

105-104 Alvarez.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 6-5 canelo


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

105-105 even


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Can we safely say that NEITHER Canelo or Lara are very good?


this fight does not help Canelo much that is for sure. He is limited vs. a good faster boxer, and Lara is not being that effective. Can you imagine Sugar Ray Leonard or Benitez vs. Canelo? They would win every round.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

7-4 Alvarez, Lara needs a KO.more chance of platting piss.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> 6-4 Alvarez for me


Same here, mate. I can't see Lara getting the nod after such a negative performance.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo's meant to be closing the distance even more, and using his strength advantages but he's not doing this, he's fighting in the range where he is more vulnerable to the jab.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

These rounds are somewhat tough to score. Rounds 10 and 11 had some back and forth work, but Lara is literally running at points and does land some pot-shots. I give Lara the edge in both rounds, but I wouldn't be shocked if someone gave Canelo either 10 or 11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

105-104 Lara


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

the feeling I get is that whoever wins the 12th, wins the fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, I don't even CARE any more !


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-5 Canelo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara dominating Canelo now. Beautiful right hooks and the left cutting through the Canelo defense. Lara pulling away late and it is beautiful to see.
106 - 103 Lara


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Casual fans = 1 Canelo punch equals 5 Lara Punches. I got Lara 8-3 up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

105-104 Canelo. Lara won round 11. Fight could be up for grabs. everybody thinks its close. we'll see what the judges say...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo will take it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Casual fans = *1 Canelo punch equals 5 Lara Punches.* I got Lara 8-3 up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because when Lara lands, it's a jab, or a single head shot, but when Canelo lands, it's 3-5 hard body shots.

Do the math.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lara 7-5 canelo 

or 

lara 6-6 canelo


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lara win


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have it a draw 114-114


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-6 Draw


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 12 is up for grabs for me. Canelo landed excellent stuff the entire first minute and Lara was just good in spots. This fight is another toss-up imo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara wins the last round on clean effective punching
116 - 112 Lara


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So can we all agree that Cotto would absolutely smash Canelo?

What do you think @Bogotazo. Neither guy looked any good, and I actually think Angulo has a very good chance of beating Lara in a rematch.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

could be a draw which Canelo then keeps his title. We will see.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

118-110 Lara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Exactly what I have, with Canelo CLEARLY dominating round 7.


yea man i thought canelo won it easy. those body combos just shut down his offense


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

An interesting clash of styles overall, either strengths emphasises the others weakness.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> lara 7-5 canelo
> 
> or
> 
> lara 6-6 canelo


Do you have schizophrenia?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo "won"... but this was a close fight.. i expect canelo to get it on the scorecards.. Lara could've won it imo havent really scored it


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mayweather made the right choice with Maidana again. Neither of these guys are on his level or even close.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo won easily, but I wouldn't be surprised if Lara gets the robbery:

Most of the betting money probably came in on Canelo. The mob makes a lot more if Lara wins.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Erm, I didn't keep scores but I think this could be a draw. One point either way seems plausible.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

caneo will take this, or the arena will be ukraine v2.0


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo got this.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Either fighter by 1
Hope the retards don't shout robbery as it was close


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

In a just world, Lara wins a close decision.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So can we all agree that Cotto would absolutely smash Canelo?
> 
> What do you think @*Bogotazo*. Neither guy looked any good, and I actually think Angulo has a very good chance of beating Lara in a rematch.


Canelo destroys Cotto. Styles make fights and Cotto has awful stamina and can't box or defend nearly as well as Lara. I got Canelo smashing Cotto should it happen


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Whew. damn close fight. I gave Lara the last three rounds which would make it 114-114. Draw fight...


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Casual fans = 1 Canelo punch equals 5 Lara Punches. I got Lara 8-3 up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you not count body shots?

7-5 Alvarez but could be a draw


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

First judges score-cards: Canelo won every round :lol:.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Canelo will get the decision because he is the GBP darling.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

lara is pretty happy. He will be dissapointed when he loses this fight. even with a draw he doesn't get the title.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think at worst Lara got a draw, AT WORST


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Shit fight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

lol SD


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Lara has won this, Hope he's not robbed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Main Takeaways:

1: Canelo's stamina was EXCELLENT. Big props to him for that, if nothing else.

2: Canelo's balance has improved. Not much, but still significant. This bodes well for his future.

3: Lara is a chicken.

4: Ronnie Shields is an idiot.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate how Lennon announced decisions...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

There it is. 

Weak final score


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

this is mejiko

fuck I lost the bet


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So can we all agree that Cotto would absolutely smash Canelo?
> 
> What do you think @Bogotazo. Neither guy looked any good, and I actually think Angulo has a very good chance of beating Lara in a rematch.


Cotto fights nothing like Lara and would be the smaller man, fighting right in front of Canelo.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Mayweather made the right choice with Maidana again. Neither of these guys are on his level or even close.


boxing is at a low now in Floyd division and he has handpicked well. But he has stayed active, so I give him that. Maidana is a fight he already won. Why do it again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

115-113 Lara
115-113 Canelo
117-111 Canelo

SD for Canelo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

117 Canelo WTF


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

knew it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

There always had to be one corrupt scorecard.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wtf is that last scorecard? atsch


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

117-111 Shit card.
No prob with the other two cards.


----------



## sinosleep (May 9, 2013)

Why is there always one absolutely ludicrous fucking score? 117 - 111? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Que malignaggi to start bitching about the 117-111 card


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

arty


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> In a just world, Lara wins a close decision.


i disagree. no way he did he deserve a win


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Please no crying. It was a toss-up fight. I wouldn't be mad if Lara won, but in saying that, I also don't think it's a robbery at all. Lara was good in spots, ran all night long, and a Canelo win is a just win


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

A fucking disgrace how is the last scorecard even possible


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

117 !?!? Sigh. Oh well, good fight IMO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Canelo about to go up to 160 and fight Cotto now. He is done


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111 for Canelo is insane.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo won't be losing for a long time


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 117-111 Canelo


There always has to be one of these, to fuck up any decision.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 115-113 Lara
> 115-113 Canelo
> 117-111 Canelo
> 
> SD for Canelo


3rd judge is either drunk or just high


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

" I came to fight not to run"

Canelo a G


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Poor score cards IMO

Had Lara put up a better fight it would be worthwhile crying robbery.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with the wide score. Lara totally threw this fight away.

Canelo's body shot flurries were the difference, round after round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i disagree. no way he did he deserve a win


Ill have to watch again but there were close rounds for sure.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Cotto fights nothing like Lara and would be the smaller man, fighting right in front of Canelo.


Canelo is awful. They're both awful. I haven't seen such a shit fight for two fighters being called the number 2 and number 3 in their division. Hey, I hope everyone doubts Cotto again like they did against Martinez.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> Que malignaggi to start bitching about the 117-111 card


Que paso?


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

If this was an amateur fight, Lara by a landslide. 

But this is the pros, and Lara and Shields or both are just idiots for thinking that sort of game plan would win them a fight. THAT was running. Lara apparently forgot the part of boxing where you hit your opponent. 

For reference, I thought Rigo vs. Donaire was beautiful. But this was nonsense.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tough one man. I feel for Lara, but he needed to look for better counter shots to show the judges he was in control. he moved too much. 117-111 seems over the top, but I can see why he would call that...


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Far too wide from the last judge but the right man win,just. Not worth staying up six o cunting clock for though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, no hope for this shit, Canelo crying like a little girl isn't helping either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

cotto-canelo! 

bring it on!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Canelo is awful. They're both awful. I haven't seen such a shit fight for two fighters being called the number 2 and number 3 in their division. Hey, I hope everyone doubts Cotto again like they did against Martinez.


Canelo fucks Cotto up


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree with the wide score. Lara totally threw this fight away.
> 
> Canelo's body shot flurries were the difference, round after round.


thats what i saw


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

117 - 111 was ridiculous.

I had it 118 - 110.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

you have got to take account for Saul's body punching


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

117-111 Canelo is just too wide.. This was a pick em fight. Either way.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> 117 - 111 was ridiculous.
> 
> I had it 118 - 110.


how's the crowd, judge?


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> The Main Takeaways:
> 
> 1: Canelo's stamina was EXCELLENT. Big props to him for that, if nothing else.
> 
> ...


This right here.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

When the scores were that wide I thought Lara won it was a close fight but it's impssoible that Canelo only lost 3 rounds that just isn't possible that scorecard was a total fucking joke. He expected Lara to fight? Wtf he improved a little bit in cutting off the ring but not enough Lara won a close decision the 117 scorecard can't be true such a fucking joke and I like both guys absolute fucking disgrace


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo need to look like a winner in post fight interview. Excuse making and insults don't prove anything

I felt Canelo deserved the nod. If a boxer wants to win that way the way Lara tried, he has to look in control and dominate. Lara didn't control as much as he thought he did


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo did the better work, and deserved the decision, Lara was as bad as I've ever seen him tonight. All the tough talk from Ronnie Shields about how Lara was going to hurt Canelo and how "mad" Lara was...go home Ronnie you're drunk. Canelo punished Lara's body and brought the fight to Lara all night. I like a "boxer" but Canelo turned Lara into a spoiler and detered him from throwing any meaningful shots. Give the kid his props, he continues to get better and better, and has earned his spot.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara won 10-2 with 2 toss up rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree with the wide score. Lara totally threw this fight away.
> 
> Canelo's body shot flurries were the difference, round after round.


Kind of agree, Lara truely stunk out the joint barring 3-4 rounds were he engaged a little. It was a poor enough fight, Lara was doing his best Dirrell impression after he tasted Canelos power.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I feel that cut did bother Lara, He stopped jabbing with Canelo, they were exchanging paws and jabs and literally stopped jabbing when he got the cut. SMH


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Lara's saying the Mexicans know he won meanwhile the Mexicans are chanting puto :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Canelo did the better work, and deserved the decision, Lara was as bad as I've ever seen him tonight. All the tough talk from Ronnie Shields about how Lara was going to hurt Canelo and how "mad" Lara was...go home Ronnie you're drunk. Canelo punished Lara's body and brought the fight to Lara all night. I like a "boxer" but Canelo turned Lara into a spoiler and detered him from throwing any meaningful shots. Give the kid his props, he continues to get better and better, and has earned his spot.


Yes.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Lara won 10-2 with 2 toss up rounds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nah. didn't land clean enough for that...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo fucks Cotto up


Like your boy Martinez did against Cotto?

Cotto actually wanted to fight Canelo instead of rematching Trout. He definitely sees some weakness. Cotto pummels Canelo, and I won't even mention what Golovkin would do to Canelo. Canelo enjoys a ride in the amperlamps if Golovkin gets a hold of him.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

No.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Kind of agree, Lara truely stunk out the joint barring 3-4 rounds were he engaged a little. It was a poor enough fight,* Lara was doing his best Dirrell impression after he tasted Canelos power.*


QFT.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Canelo is awful. They're both awful. I haven't seen such a shit fight for two fighters being called the number 2 and number 3 in their division. Hey, I hope everyone doubts Cotto again like they did against Martinez.


Canelo isn't awful and neither is Lara. They are the two best at 154 and were completely nullified by each other. It would be a terrible mistake to take what Cotto did against an injured, fading Martinez and attach it to what he could do against a young, hungry, and talented fighter... unless you believe that Roach is some sort of miracle worker.

Lara would also beat Cotto.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Lara won 10-2 with 2 toss up rounds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol no it was closer than that


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> 117-111 Canelo is just too wide.. This was a pick em fight. Either way.


I gave Lara the first three rounds and the 10th...but I could see either being scored for Canelo. After Canelo turned up the heat Lara wanted no part of "the fight". His body was hurting and stopped engaging, I could definitely see how someone would give Canelo a sweep after the 3rd.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jerry Roth 115-113, Lara 
Dave Moretti 115-113, Canelo 
Levi Martinez 117-111, Canelo 
Alvarez SD12 Lara


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So can we all agree that Cotto would absolutely smash Canelo?
> 
> What do you think @Bogotazo. Neither guy looked any good, and I actually think Angulo has a very good chance of beating Lara in a rematch.


I have no idea who won to be honest. I think Lara beats Angulo in a tematch given he has improved his guard. But his body is a liability. But 117 is absolute bullshit


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhh, I'm not too sure about 115-113 Lara, I remember disagreeing with Farhood on his scoring but I think Farhood gave Canelo a round that I didn't. I probably had it a draw. 

Ahh fuck it, it's too hard right now I'll watch it again later.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9 - 12 Lara came back with a vengence from his dominance in round 1-3
Guess on my true card, messed up count doing it live, it would be 7 - 5 Lara or 115 - 113 Lara


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Canela won 2 rounds atención best.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I had it this way:

Canelo - 4,5,6,7,8,9,12
Lara - 1,2,3,10,11

115-113 Canelo. Most of Canelo's success were in the middle rounds. Those body punches sure looked like it hurt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Like your boy Martinez did against Cotto?
> 
> Cotto actually wanted to fight Canelo instead of rematching Trout. He definitely sees some weakness. Cotto pummels Canelo, and I won't even mention what Golovkin would do to Canelo. Canelo enjoys a ride in the amperlamps if Golovkin gets a hold of him.


Canelo's uppercut, left hook to the body combination will eat Cotto alive. And I didn't expect Sergio to be that shot


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Canela won 2 rounds atención best.


You need to find a new sport to follow!

Seriously.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Erm...I love Rigondeaux but...

Lara was not fun to watch at all, very displeasing.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done Canelo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Canelo isn't awful and neither is Lara. They are the two best at 154 and were completely nullified by each other. It would be a terrible mistake to take what Cotto did against an injured, fading Martinez and attach it to what he could do against a young, hungry, and talented fighter... unless you believe that Roach is some sort of miracle worker.
> 
> Lara would also beat Cotto.


Well, according to all the talk, even a limping Martinez would've beaten Cotto.

Well, we won't know until the fight is signed. This fight sure as hell didn't go like anyone thought it would. Lara wasn't throwing shit and making Canelo miss wide without making him pay. Lara took harder punches from Angulo kept throwing. I'm not sure what the hell Lara was doing. The Trout fight was a weird occurrence because both of Lara's biggest fights he's come out looking like shit: Molina and Martirosyan.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I would mention though - a point to consider when rewatching the fight:

I don't think many of Lara's shots were as hard as Canelo's.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Oh and with all due respect to Cotto...Canelo beats the fucking shit out of him and I'd make any kind of logical wager to support that claim. I say that with absolute respect to Cotto, he's a great champion and one of my favorite guys in boxing, but Canelo would punish him. No way Cotto stands up to what Canelo brings to the table offensively...like I give Cotto a 3% chance of winning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I gotta say that Canelo has improved a lot. He can pressure much better now and his stamina is much improved. He's pretty crafty in there and can take a pretty good punch. 
Yeah if you give him movement still, he's not that great, but Lara and Mayweather were the 2 best guys to pull off such gameplan


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You need to find a new sport to follow!
> 
> Seriously.


2 rounds. Better start hanging out with me if you wanna learn about boxing. This was highway robbery.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

I had Lara winning 9-3 and maybe 8-4 If I'm kind to Canelo


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Erm...I love Rigondeaux but...
> 
> Lara was not fun to watch at all, very displeasing.


hes never been fun to watch man


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

How good was that body shot. Pissing going to hurt like hell for Paunglaung


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a special day folks! 
Canelo didn't have Gasnelogitis. He has reduced his Gasnelogy levels.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Came to post my 7-5 Canelo card, plenty of close rounds.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ugly or not, running or whatever, Lara did enough to win. Other than a few rounds where he slowed Lara down with bodywork, Canelo did nothing else but get his head snapped back and wing wild shots at a guy he couldn't catch. I had it 116-112 for Lara. I bet $100 on Lara with a guy at the bar, so you can imagine how pissed I am.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

good fight though. crazy how some have a wide score for canelo, some have one for lara.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the fact that the Showtime commentators say whatever is on their minds. Not like HBO, who just two the line.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm happy that Canelo started to employ feints and use more lat movement. He should have used his forearms to smother and rough up Lara.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would mention though - a point to consider when rewatching the fight:
> 
> I don't think many of Lara's shots were as hard as Canelo's.


True

Paulie crying like he always does about this. Sure, he hits Canelo in the head, but Canelo literally had ZERO respect for Larra's power and had Lara whining to the ref and running in a lot of rounds. So who was really doing more damage?


----------



## homeless_holmes (May 31, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Ugly or not, running or whatever, Lara did enough to win. Other than a few rounds where he slowed Lara down with bodywork, Canelo did nothing else but get his head snapped back and wing wild shots at a guy he couldn't catch. I had it 116-112 for Lara. I bet $100 on Lara with a guy at the bar, so you can imagine how pissed I am.


I made a bet with my old man too on Lara winning :lol: fuck sakes


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Canela won 2 rounds atención best.


Haters gonna hate...

Enjoy your loss...

Eeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh..... PUTO!!!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

The guy who came to fight won. Best outcome since that means no rematch. The last card was too wide, but either guy winning by a point or a draw would have been fair. 


Lara fought to not lose and arguably did enough to win. 


Canelo fought to win and arguably did enough to not lose.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Erm...I love Rigondeaux but...
> 
> Lara was not fun to watch at all, very displeasing.


He has all the tools to be at the top, but hes just far too negative. Poor fight to watch.



Reppin501 said:


> Oh and with all due respect to Cotto...Canelo beats the fucking shit out of him and I'd make any kind of logical wager to support that claim. I say that with absolute respect to Cotto, he's a great champion and one of my favorite guys in boxing, but Canelo would punish him. No way Cotto stands up to what Canelo brings to the table offensively...like I give Cotto a 3% chance of winning.


Hopefully the odds are good I too see Canelo destroying Cotto, hopefully its at the full 160lbs. Canelo has turned me from a hater into a fan.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Ugly or not, running or whatever, Lara did enough to win. Other than a few rounds where he slowed Lara down with bodywork, Canelo did nothing else but get his head snapped back and wing wild shots at a guy he couldn't catch. I had it 116-112 for Lara. I bet $100 on Lara with a guy at the bar, so you can imagine how pissed I am.


No disrespect but that is the shittiest score I've seen in a long time...116-112? I guess you got fucking hammered while you were at the bar because that's just stupid.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

115-113 to Canelo. Lara let it slip away.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 card was a joke. 115-113 for either guy is fine with me.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How would Lara fare against GGG


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, according to all the talk, even a limping Martinez would've beaten Cotto.
> 
> Well, we won't know until the fight is signed. This fight sure as hell didn't go like anyone thought it would. Lara wasn't throwing shit and making Canelo miss wide without making him pay. Lara took harder punches from Angulo kept throwing. I'm not sure what the hell Lara was doing. The Trout fight was a weird occurrence because both of Lara's biggest fights he's come out looking like shit: Molina and Martirosyan.


I hear ya.

I expected Canelo to look better than he did, but no way did I think Lara would be as cautious as he was; I was expecting the Lara from the Angulo fight. Alvarez needs to have his feet planted to have any sort of success in the ring and Erislandy's movement took that away from him. This was, in all likelihood, the biggest stylistic hurdle for Canelo and he managed to get by. Boxing is like that sometimes.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

A few things:

1. I predicted Lara would win.
2. I thought the fight was very difficult to score and it could have gone either way, or 6-6.
3. I feel that Canelo deserved the decision, I thought Lara should have done more effort in throwing punches, especially in a fight of this magnitude.
Canelo didn't dominate, or clearly won or anything, but I thought it was good that he got the decision. I would have been very happy with Lara winning, but the judges overall gave it to the guy who fought the hardest for the fans and there's nothing wrong with that.

Now please, make Canelo vs Cotto already.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> He has all the tools to be at the top, but hes just far too negative. Poor fight to watch.
> 
> Hopefully the odds are good I too see Canelo destroying Cotto, hopefully its at the full 160lbs. Canelo has turned me from a hater into a fan.


I don't understand why Lara didn't throw more head combos when Canelo was in thinking mode _as he was making his way into _close range. He should have done that and turned Canelo. Canelo is not going to land a counter over the top, that's Lara's territory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 117-111 card was a joke. 115-113 for either guy is fine with me.


Agree with this.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No disrespect but that is the shittiest score I've seen in a long time...116-112? I guess you got fucking hammered while you were at the bar because that's just stupid.


At best, you can give it 115-113 to Lara. But anything more than that, and you're pushing it.

Whereas you'd expect most observers to have it the other way round. And you can even make a case for a few 116-112 scores for Canelo, seeing as though he was the aggressor. All in all, you have to lean more towards him. 65% Canelo, 35% Lara.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 117-111 card was a joke. 115-113 for either guy is fine with me.


:deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought it was close and ended up having it a draw. that's on the generous side for Lara. Be nice to see a rematch...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> How would Lara fare against GGG


Probably similar to tonight until he gets knocked out.

Would like to see Lara vs Andrade next. We need to see Andrade in with the top guys.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> How would Lara fare against GGG


GGG would KO Lara 10/10 times tbh


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This was worst case scenario for Lara.

Didn't get the win and came out as an unattractive opponent w/ an anti TV friendly style. That's what he gets though for trying to do the bare minimum, tried to a nick a win instead of making sure


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Haters gonna hate...
> 
> Enjoy your loss...
> 
> Eeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh..... PUTO!!!


You know that puto cry is a reflection of what 90% of mexican men have inside : the gay streak and the butthurtedness of having been fucked in the ass by the spaniards, the french, the gringos and basically every mexican presidente. You have the gay inside.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Ugly or not, running or whatever, Lara did enough to win. Other than a few rounds where he slowed Lara down with bodywork, Canelo did nothing else but get his head snapped back and wing wild shots at a guy he couldn't catch. I had it 116-112 for Lara. I bet $100 on Lara with a guy at the bar, so you can imagine how pissed I am.





Reppin501 said:


> No disrespect but that is the shittiest score I've seen in a long time...116-112? I guess you got fucking hammered while you were at the bar because that's just stupid.


i had it 116-112 too...

for Canelo :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> You know that puto cry is a reflection of what 90% of mexican men have inside : the gay streak and the butthurtedness of having been fucked in the ass by the spaniards, the french, the gringos and basically every mexican presidente. You have the gay inside.


No.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> You know that puto cry is a reflection of what 90% of mexican men have inside : the gay streak and the butthurtedness of having been fucked in the ass by the spaniards, the french, the gringos and basically every mexican presidente. You have the gay inside.


What the fuck is wrong with you Dustaine? You don't usually speak like this from what I remember. Sort your shit out.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> No disrespect but that is the shittiest score I've seen in a long time...116-112? I guess you got fucking hammered while you were at the bar because that's just stupid.


Yes, 8-4, Lara. How is that a shitty card?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI · 1m
De La Hoya said Canelo will be back in November. GGG, Cotto, James Kirkland are on his list of future opponents.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm scared that if I leave this thread, I'm going to see threads like 'This was a pure robbery, fuck boxing'.

Whatever you do, don't go on ESB now (I haven't been), the amount of shit you'll read will probably make you want to die.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I suppose from a technical point of view it was interesting. Certainly Lara would be top 5 P4P for footwork. Some beautiful footwork, I really need to research some of the training these Cubans do. Its absolutely sublime and so difficult to do that at the highest level.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Yes, 8-4, Lara. How is that a shitty card?


Because by any twisted, distorted, bastardized way of scoring fights did Lara win anywhere close to 8 rounds.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI · 1m
> De La Hoya said Canelo will be back in November. GGG, Cotto, James Kirkland are on his list of future opponents.


This is why I'm now a Canelo fan. Straight up G ness. 3 mouthwatering fights.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> This was worst case scenario for Lara.
> 
> Didn't get the win and came out as an unattractive opponent w/ an anti TV friendly style. That's what he gets though for trying to do the bare minimum, tried to a nick a win instead of making sure


Exactly. An exciting, memorable fight was even more important for Lara than a victory tonight, but he was too stupid to sense the occasion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI · 1m
> De La Hoya said Canelo will be back in November. GGG, Cotto, James Kirkland are on his list of future opponents.


Canelo a G. I'd do Cotto, Kirkland and then GGG in that order.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had it 114-114 draw


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it 115-114 Lara as I had one round 10 -10. If you are going to be a professional boxer like Canelo don't get mad when someone is a better boxer than you and accuse them of running. 115 -114 Lara and that's the score it should be. I'm a Lara fan but I really did score it impartiality with my my mexican buddies keeping me honest. 117 is horrible and if you think it's a fair score you don't know shit about boxing. Swinging and missing like an amateur all nights doesn't win you fights despite what Brian Kenny thinks.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI · 1m
> De La Hoya said Canelo will be back in November. GGG, Cotto, James Kirkland are on his list of future opponents.


well, im now a canelo fan


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> You know that puto cry is a reflection of what 90% of mexican men have inside : the gay streak and the butthurtedness of having been fucked in the ass by the spaniards, the french, the gringos and basically every mexican presidente. You have the gay inside.


Dude you're Cuban. You get fucked by everyone in your country so much you are gaping as we speak.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm scared that if I leave this thread, I'm going to see threads like 'This was a pure robbery, fuck boxing'.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't go on ESB now (I haven't been), the amount of shit you'll read will probably make you want to die.


Scorecards are all over the place, as you might expect. I had it 114-114. Two of the cards were perfectly acceptable. 117-111, either way, seems a bit excessive, imo.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you Dustaine? You don't usually speak like this from what I remember. Sort your shit out.


I'm just speaking the truth, and that is not something I made up. Even the greatest mexican writer ever, Octavio Paz, wrote about it. It is a known fact.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I wasn't scoring it but I thought Canelo won. Lara's first instinct was to get to the other side of the ring for the most part and was almost turning his back on Canelo at times, as well as actually running. Bottom line is if every fighter fought like Lara the sport would die.

People are over-rating Canelo's stamina tonight. He threw a lot less than he usually does and body punches are less tiring on the arms.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Dude you're Cuban. You get fucked by everyone in your country so much you are gaping as we speak.


Lol, I hit a nerve there, didn't I? Come out of the closet.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm scared that if I leave this thread, I'm going to see threads like 'This was a pure robbery, fuck boxing'.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't go on ESB now (I haven't been), the amount of shit you'll read will probably make you want to die.


I've come to accept that most people: cant score fights, are too narrow minded to believe they might be wrong, are biased and shout robbery if their score isnt on the cards.

The word robbery has lost all meaning in boxing now. Close fights like that arent robberys and neither was Algieri Provodnikov IMO.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> I'm just speaking the truth, and that is not something I made up. Even the greatest mexican writer ever, Octavio Paz, wrote about it. It is a known fact.


Puto


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I wasn't scoring it but I thought Canelo won. Lara's first instinct was to get to the other side of the ring for the most part and was almost turning his back on Canelo at times, as well as actually running. Bottom line is if every fighter fought like Lara the sport would die.
> 
> *People are over-rating Canelo's stamina tonight.* He threw a lot less than he usually does and *body punches are less tiring on the arms*.


- But hitting nothing but air, which Canelo did about 80% of the time despite clearly winning the fight, tires you out more than anything else.

Also, Canelo moved a lot more tonight than I've ever seen before. He wasn't even close to stationary, he chased Lara around the ring for 12 rounds.

I was REALLY impressed with his stamina. No overstatement at all.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> I'm just speaking the truth, and that is not something I made up. Even the greatest mexican writer ever, Octavio Paz, wrote about it. It is a known fact.


Ehhhhh...Puto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I wasn't scoring it but I thought Canelo won. Lara's first instinct was to get to the other side of the ring for the most part and was almost turning his back on Canelo at times, as well as actually running. Bottom line is if every fighter fought like Lara the sport would die.
> 
> People are over-rating Canelo's stamina tonight. He threw a lot less than he usually does and body punches are less tiring on the arms.


Chasing an opponent and using your feet in the ring is more tiring than standing still throwing punches


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> I'm just speaking the truth, and that is not something I made up. Even the greatest mexican writer ever, Octavio Paz, wrote about it.*
> It is a known fact.*


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> This is why I'm now a Canelo fan. Straight up G ness. 3 mouthwatering fights.


Especially after Trout-Mayweather-Angulo-Lara.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Especially after Trout-Mayweather-Angulo-Lara.


Trout, Mayweather, and Lara all had a style advantage, yet this 23 year old came out 2-1. Cry robbery all you want Cubans, Canelo a G.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Puto


That's it, sweetiepie, you thinking that is an insult puts you in the closet too. Kisses to you, baby.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> How good was that body shot. Pissing going to hurt like hell for Paunglaung


im pissed that i missed this fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> That's it, sweetiepie, you thinking that is an insult puts you in the closet too. Kisses to you, baby.


We can sext breh, but lets not do it in front of the whole forum though. I'm a shy guy...


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> We can sext breh, but lets not do it in front of the whole forum though. I'm a shy guy...


Ok, shmootsiepoo, I'm eagerly awaiting your PM. I love mexican puñales.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> he's floyd clottey


you're on it. that's exactly how he fought tonight...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Ok, shmootsiepoo, I'm eagerly awaiting your PM. I love mexican puñales.


Noice, ay te va el chile relleno con todo y huevos.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> I've come to accept that most people: cant score fights, are too narrow minded to believe they might be wrong, are biased and shout robbery if their score isnt on the cards.
> 
> The word robbery has lost all meaning in boxing now. Close fights like that arent robberys and neither was Algieri Provodnikov IMO.


Well said!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Noice, ay te va el chile relleno con todo y huevos.


:lol:


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Noice, ay te va el chile relleno con todo y huevos.


Ok, mi reina, pero el jalapeñito ese no hace ni cosquillas. Después me toca a mí, así que prepara el intestino, María Felix.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I had it 115-114 Lara as I had one round 10 -10. If you are going to be a professional boxer like Canelo don't get mad when someone is a better boxer than you and accuse them of running. 115 -114 Lara and that's the score it should be. I'm a Lara fan but I really did score it impartiality with my my mexican buddies keeping me honest. 117 is horrible and if you think it's a fair score you don't know shit about boxing.* Swinging and missing like an amateur all nights doesn't win you fights* despite what Brian Kenny thinks.


Except when you ALSO land a lot of them, and your opponent barely throws back at you.

All I can figure is that some of you are giving Lara points for being a good dancer. It literally boggles my mind.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Agbeko was at the tail end of his career, so I wouldn't call that his best fight. Moreno was a clear threat, and no one thought Moreno would be close to getting knocked out or badly hurt like he was.


Maybe...but Mares did look excellent in that fight IMO...His movement and counter-punching was on point.

But yeh, he looked great against Moreno as well..His pressuring in that fight was just insane.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo a G. I'd do Cotto, Kirkland and then GGG in that order.


If GGG can beat Geale, Murray, NDam and a Soliman type in the meantime that fight will be huge


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> If GGG can beat Geale, Murray, NDam and a Soliman type in the meantime that fight will be huge


oh man, that fight would be awesome. That's the main reason I want to wait on it. Canelo should get Cotto when his stock is highest. Then Kirkland, because idk how long he's going to be relevant especially with 50 Cent being his promoter


----------

